# Crazy freeze drying alternatives?



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

I want to be able to put up beef for 20+ years. Buying a freeze dryer is not an option right now. But my brain just won't let go of it. I know these are very likely ridiculous - if you humor me, thanks in advance.

I like my meat very well done, and I am not a gourmand, so moisture loss and/or toughness at the end of the day is no problem at all.

*Idea 1*: Fill a container with enough food-grade calcium chloride that is about twice what would be needed to totally desiccate a steak. Maybe freeze the steak first, probably not. Probably cook the steak first, maybe not. Then bury the steak in the calcium chloride, seal it up, and pop it in the deep freezer. Of course when using, the CC will need to be washed away, perhaps the steak will need to soak a bit.

*Idea 2*: "Marinade" a steak in food-grade propylene glycol. It will draw all the water out, and PG's freezing point is -74[SUP]o[/SUP]F. The meat will freeze, but theoretically the water will all be absorbed by the PG which will still be fluid. In theory, I could then take the frozen steak out, rinse the excess PG, and put up a "PG-dried steak" in the deep freezer. I'm sure there will be some PG left, yeah. At time of use I may have to soak out the PG a little. PG is flavorless, it can give a little stomach upset in large quantities, but a well-done BBQing might take care of it anyhow.

*Idea 3*: Something involving lye, a la lutefisk.

Thoughts? Other ideas?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Varangian said:


> I want to be able to put up beef for 20+ years. Buying a freeze dryer is not an option right now. But my brain just won't let go of it. I know these are very likely ridiculous - if you humor me, thanks in advance.
> 
> I like my meat very well done, and I am not a gourmand, so moisture loss and/or toughness at the end of the day is no problem at all.
> 
> ...





> I like my meat very well done, and I am not a gourmand, so moisture loss and/or toughness at the end of the day is no problem at all.


Beef should not be well done ever med rare at most so therefore you should be asked " What do you want on your tombstone" and you should be shot to death.



> Fill a container with enough food-grade calcium chloride that is about twice what would be needed to totally desiccate a steak.


WTF are you thinking they use Calcium Chloride for dust control on my dirt road! Again you should be asked " What do you want on your tombstone" and you should be shot to death.



> Idea 3: Something involving lye, a la lutefisk.


Lye ummmm No! Lye is for soap silly! " What do you want on your tombstone" and you should be shot to death.



> "Marinade" a steak in food-grade propylene glycol.


That's it there is no hope for you. " What do you want on your tombstone" and you should be shot to death.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Pressure canning is probably going to get you the most time.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Or Salt it and store it on your roof like the mountain men did. Bonus Shoot the critters trying to get to your salted meat stash on the roof.


You could always smoke it..... If you can find big enough rice papers to roll it in.


----------



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

Regarding " 'What do you want on your tombstone' and you should be shot to death. "


I want my headstone to be clue #3 in a treasure hunt to find my valuables, hidden while I was alive. My most clever heirs get the most stuff. 

By "valuables," of course, I mean calcium chloride and propylene glycol. ;-)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Varangian said:


> Regarding " 'What do you want on your tombstone' and you should be shot to death. "
> 
> I want my headstone to be clue #3 in a treasure hunt to find my valuables, hidden while I was alive. My most clever heirs get the most stuff.
> 
> By "valuables," of course, I mean calcium chloride and propylene glycol. ;-)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Varangian said:


> *Idea 3*: Something involving lye, a la lutefisk.
> 
> Thoughts? Other ideas?


I grew up in a VERY Norwegian family and was forced to eat lutefisk every Christmas. Anything even remotely resembling lutefisk is an enormously bad idea!

Anybody trying to make beef or pork into lutefisk should be shot to death.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> I grew up in a VERY Norwegian family and was forced to eat lutefisk every Christmas. Anything even remotely resembling lutefisk is an enormously bad idea!
> 
> Anybody trying to make beef or pork into lutefisk should be shot to death.


Hahaha I had to look it up "WTF is Lutefisk"


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Andrew Zimmern from "Bizzare Foods" almost threw up eating that Lutefisk sheet. Said it was the nastiest thing he ever had in his mouth, but after watching a few of his shows, I doubt that very much. He looks to be a little light in the loafers.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

I can see pressure canning ground beef or something similar for a couple year shelf life, but I just can't see doing anything like that to a good steak. or even a bad steak...

Why not just freeze it like most people do and deal with the 6 mos-1 year shelf life. You can keep rotating stock so you always have fresh inventory.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Varangian said:


> I want to be able to put up beef for 20+ years. Buying a freeze dryer is not an option right now. But my brain just won't let go of it. I know these are very likely ridiculous - if you humor me, thanks in advance.
> 
> I like my meat very well done, and I am not a gourmand, so moisture loss and/or toughness at the end of the day is no problem at all.
> 
> Thoughts? Other ideas?


You called your own idea right there: * I like my meat very well done*

And don't waste any time on those who don't like the idea. Quart or pint jars of beef . . . cut up into 1 to 1 1/2 inch cubes . . . packed in tight . . . filled with enough water to cover the top of the meat . . . placed in a pressure cooker at 10 lbs for 75 minutes in pints . . . 90 minutes in quarts . . . is absolutely delicious.

It can be used in something on the other side of 2000 different recipes . . . can be eaten with sore gums and no teeth . . . and should last 10 years anyway. I have some that are 5 yrs old . . . and are still really great.

Freezing that long will get freezer burn all the way thru . . . and dried beef can only be kept so long. The only other alternative I know of myself would be smoking it . . . and personally . . . I'm not up to that kind of work . . . pressure canning is much easier.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

